# OT: McDonald's Triple-Double Sandwich Commercial



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You can click on the link to view the commercial or right click and save it.

*McDonald's triple-double campaign*

Just out of curiousity, how many of you guys have had the triple-double burger? I've had it before a few times. It's not bad. You?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Interesting going with Drew Gooden in this commercial. Wasnt it Drew Gooden and Tractor Traylor in the last McDonalds one?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. It was Gooden and Traylor. Wasn't Gooden holding the sandwich up and Tractor was jumping up and down trying to reach it? LOL I think that's how the last commercial went.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This crap kills more American then any terrorist could dream of doing


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Add high corn frutose to that list as well. And there was some controversy about people not wanting to be required to label the ingredients in foods (I signed a petition on this).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I would never eat one of those. Id get sick as a mother. 

I dont remember drew gooden ever getting a triple double before


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ever since I saw that movie "super-size me" I haven't had a bite of McDonalds.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Truth be told, it isn't just McDonald's but all fast food really. My brother has worked at every chain imaginable and says the same things about all of them.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I never eat mcdonalds anyways. I try to stay away from burgers and fries. I may have a burger once every two months


----------

